# German diesel American diesel ? International Harvester



## greenfield (Dec 28, 2011)

Does anyone know if an American 400 series international will bolt up to where a German D310 was ? Have a 756 that needs a rebuild but found a D414 from a combine cheaply priced. I think that's a 966 engine.any input welcome


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

Don't think it will easily work. The 414 was used on 66 and 86 series tractors and the frame rails were wider to accommodate the engine. Other possible options are a 5.9 Cummins with Leaman's kit. IMHO the German 310 diesel is a fine engine. If possible, I'd recommend that route.

Good luck,
Bill


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

It will work, with an adapter kit. Bell housing is the same, frame rails are same width but they are longer on the 400 series. Plus all fuel lines, exhaust and coolant will be in different places. There are tractor pullers with 400 series engines bolted into 706, 806, and even 560’s.


----------



## greenfield (Dec 28, 2011)

What type of adapter kit for 310 to 400 swap ? Is one available??


----------



## greenfield (Dec 28, 2011)

I think the 310 is a good engine too.Starts well in cold and easy on fuel.just seeing if I could save a bit on getting it up and running


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

No commercial available kits, but what I have read on google searches, if you have any shop skills it can be done relatively easily. Need a 400 series engine and clutch and flywheel from a 1066 and frame rails and engine mount blocks from a 9-1466. Other than that, extending hood and making connections.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Call Leaman tractor parts they are the IH transplant gurus look them up online.


----------



## greenfield (Dec 28, 2011)

Thanks for the helpful replies!


----------

